# Beekeeper's Calandar



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in northeast PA. I don't know of a club around here, or that would be my first stop. I'm sure some of you are from this area, or at least this climate. Can you go through a typical year, and explain what you look for to trigger key activities such as feeding, adding supers, harvesting, etc.

Are there clues that tell us, such as certain flowers blooming. Or certain temp for a certain length of time.

I think I was late with everything this year, and I want to try to mark my calendar so I can prepare better for 2007.

Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

(1. For a quick spring build up if doing splits feed pollen patties in late Febuary.
(2. Start feeding a 1:1 syrup in March when the day time temps are running in the mid 40F. Also a good time to start any mite treatments you may do.
(3. I start doing splits in late Apirl early May when the night time temps start running in the 40F area. early May Place drone comb in colonies when the first drone cells start appearing.remove them for freezing when they are full and capped(about 2 weeks). I do a powder sugar treatment then too, then once each month there after.
(4. I place honey supers on colonies when the first dandaloins start blooming if I have moved the splits. If I haven't moved the splits I place the honey supers after I move the splits. I keep adding honey supers till mid July.
(5. Mid July I start removing honey supers so I can extract early honey. I place the supers back on.
(6. Remove all honey supers last week of August into the first week of Sept. Let the bees have the Golden Rod and Asters.
(6. first week of Oct remove all drone comb for the winter, replace it with a frame of drawn comb or new foundation. Also the first week start the first formic mite treatment and one each week for a total of 3 weeks(21 days).
Place mouse guards then too. May want to move the placeing of mouse guards up to the first week of Sept. I normally go by the weather in Sept.

Hope this helps. :dance: It is all subject to what the weather does though. A cold late spring sets things back. A cold early fall moves that up.

 Al


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

This is a suggested checklist of activities for the beekeeper. Note that weather, climate, neighborhood and even the type of bees you have will influence such activities. The list gives you an overview of what's going on each month in the hive. It also suggests some important tasks for the beekeeper, and provides a rough estimate of the amount of time you might spend with your bees during a given month. Check this site frequently for additional detail and special notes. 

January

The Bees, The queen is surrounded by thousand of her workers. She is in the midst of their winter cluster. There is little activity except on a warm day (about 45-50 degrees) when the workers will take the opportunity to make cleansing flights. There are no drones in the hive, but some worker brood will begin to appear in the hive. The bees will consume about 25 pounds of stored honey this month. 

The Beekeeper, Little work is required from you at the hives. If there is heavy snow, make certain the entrance to the hive is cleared to allow for proper ventilation. This is a great time to catch up on your reading about bees, attend bee club meetings, and build and repair equipment for next season. Order package bees (if needed) from a reputable supplier. 

Time Spent. Estimate less than an hour. 

February

The Bees, The queen, still cozy in the cluster, will begin to lay a few more eggs each day. It is still "females only" in the hive. Workers will take cleansing flights on mild days. The bees will consume about 25 pounds of honey this month. 



The Beekeeper, There is not too much to do this month. Attend those bee club meetings. Read. Attend bee club meetings, and get your equipment ready for spring. 

Time Spent. Estimate less than one hour. 

March

The Bees, This is the month when colonies can die of starvation. However, if you fed them plenty of sugar syrup in the autumn this should not happen. With the days growing longer, the queen steadily increases her rate of egg laying. More brood means more food consumed. The drones begin to appear. The bees will continue to consume honey stores. 

The Beekeeper, Early in the month, on a nice mild day, and when there is no wind and bees are flying; you can have a quick peek inside your hive. It's best not to remove the frames. Just have a look-see under the cover. If you do not see any sealed honey in the top frames, you may need to begin some emergency feeding. But remember, once you start, you should not stop until they are bringing in their own food supplies. Now is also the time to add Apistan strips (leave in the hive for 45 days). 

Time Spent. Estimate 2 hours this month. 

April

The Bees, The weather begins to improve, and the early blossoms begin to appear. The bees begin to bring pollen into the hive. The queen is busily laying eggs, and the population is growing fast. The drones will begin to appear. 

The Beekeeper, on a warm and still day do your first comprehensive inspection. Can you find evidence of the queen? Are there plenty of eggs and brood? Is there a nice pattern to her egg laying? Later in the month, on a very mild and windless day, you should consider reversing the hive deeps. This will allow for a better distribution of brood, and stimulate the growth of the colony. You can begin to feed the hive medicated syrup. Also add Menthol (as mite control). 

Time Spent, Estimate 3 hours. 



May



The Bees, Now the activity really starts hopping. The nectar and pollen should begin to come into the hive thick and fast. The queen will be reaching her greatest rate of egg laying. The hive should be bursting with activity. 

The Beekeeper, You can remove your Apistan strips (if they have been in the hive for 45 days). Also remove the menthol. Add a queen excluder, and place honey supers on top of the top deep. Watch out for swarming. Inspect the hive weekly. Attend bee club meetings and workshops. 

Time Spent. Estimate 4-5 hours this month. 



June 

The Bees, Unswarmed colonies will be boiling with bees. The queen's rate of egg laying may drop a bit this month. The main honey flow should happen this month. 

The Beekeeper, Inspect the hive weekly to make certain the hive is healthy and the queen is present. Add honey supers as needed. Keep up swarm inspections. Attend bee club meetings and workshops. 

Time Spent. Estimate 4-5 hours. 



July

The Bees, if the weather is good, the nectar flow may continue this month. On hot and humid nights, you may see a huge curtain of bees cooling themselves on the exterior of the hive. 

The Beekeeper, Continue inspections to assure the health of your colony. Add More honey supers if needed. Keep your fingers crossed in anticipation of a great honey harvest. 

Time Spent. Estimate 2-3 hours. 



August



The Bees, The colony's growth is diminishing. Drones are still around, but outside activity begins to slow down as the nectar flow slows. 

The Beekeeper, No more chance of swarming. Watch for honey robbing by wasps Or other bees, There is not too much for you to do this month. Have a little holiday. Time Spent. Estimate about an hour or two. 



September



The Bees, The drones may begin to disappear this month. The hive population is dropping. The queen's her egg laying is dramatically reduced. 

The Beekeeper, Harvest your honey crop. Remember to leave the colony with at least 60 pounds of honey for winter. Check for the queen's presence. Feed and medicate towards the end of the month (only the first 2 gallons is medicated). Add Apistan strips (strips stay in the hive for 42 days} Also add menthol for mite control. Continue feeding until the bees will take no more syrup. Attend bee club meetings. Time Spent. Estimate 2-3 hours.



October

The Bees, Not much activity from the bees. They are hunkeringâ down for the winter.

The Beekeeper, Watch out for robbing. Install inner cover wedges for ventilation. Install mouse guards at entrance of hive. Place insulate boards under hive cover to help keep colony dry. Setup a wind break if necessary. Finish winter feeding. Donât forget to remove Apistan strips (assuming they have been in for 42 days) Attend bee club meetings. Time Spent. Estimate 2 hours.



November



The Bees, Evan less activity this month. The cold weather will send them into cluster.

The Beekeeper, Store your equipment away for the winter. Attend bee club meetings. Time Spent. About one hour this month.



December



The Bees, The bees are in a tight cluster. No peeking.

The Beekeeper, thereâs nothing you can do with the bees. Read a good book on beekeeping, and enjoy the holidays! Time Spent, none


----------



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks to both of you. That is very helpful information to the new beekeeper. :baby04:


----------

